# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  الجامع في تفسير سورة الفاتحة

## أحمدبزوي الضاوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و الصلاة و السلام على سيدنا محمد المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
( قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ لا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلَّا مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ) (البقرة:32) 

1- مدخل لتفسير سورة الفاتحة .أولا : أسماء سورة الفاتحة :
للفاتحة أسماء متعددة مما يدل على شرفها، وعلو مقاصدها، ونبل أهدافها، وشمولية موضوعاتها، مما يجعل اسما واحدا غير كاف للدلالة عليها، إذ إن العنوان له علاقة بمضامين المعنون له، وأهدافه ومقاصده .
	وقد بلغت أسماء الفاتحة عند السيوطي ( ت 911 هـ ) في كتابه الإتقان إلى ما ينيف عن عشرين اسما ، نذكر منها ما يلي :
1-	سورة الفاتحة : أي فاتحة الكتاب ، وسـميت بذلك لأن القـرآن افتتـح بها ، إذ هي أول ما يتلوه القارئ من الكتاب العزيز ، وإن لم تكن أول ما نزل من القرآن ، وقد اشتهرت بهذا  الاسم في أيام النبوة . يقول الإمام الطــــبري ( ت 310 هـ ) في تعليل هذه التسمية :
 " وسميت فاتحة الكتاب لأنها يُفتتح بكتابتها المصاحف ، ويقرأ بها في الصلوات ، فهي فواتح لما يتلوها من سور القرآن في الكتابة و القراءة " .
تفسير الطبري ، ج 1 ، ص 107 .
وهذه الإشارة الذكية من قبل الطبري ـ رحمه الله ـ إشارة عظيمة المعنى ، تفصح عن إدراك عميق لبنية الخطاب القرآني ، فهو يشكل منظومة متكاملة ، يجوز لنا أن نصطلح عليها بالوحدة النسقية تمييزا لها عن معهود الوحدات التي تنتظم الخطابات البشرية كالوحدة الموضوعية ، والوحدة الفنية ، و الوحدة المنطقية . فالقرآن الكريم يمتاز بفرادته و تميزه ، فهو نسيج و حده ، ومن ثم لا يجوز لنا أن نسقط عليه مصطلحات تستعمل للتوصيف العلمي للأعمال البشرية ، بل لا بد من توليد مصطلحات خاصة به تدل على فرادته و إعجازه .
و الملاحظ من نص الطبري تعليل التسمية ب : 
1-	 يبدأ بها المصحف . 
2-	 تبدأ بها الصلاة . 
3-	مقدمة لما سيتلوها من سور الذكر الحكيم .
و في التعليل الثالث ملمح عظيم ، ذلك أن سورة الفاتحة تضمنت بشكل مجمل و معجز ما تكفلت باقي سور القرآن الكريم بتفصيله ، و من ثم فهي بمتابة المقدمة لباقي الذكر الحكيم .
و ذكر القرطبي ( ت 671 هـ ) إجماع  العلماء حول تسميتها بالفاتحة ، معللا هذه التسمـية ـ فضلا عما ذكرناه ـ بكونها " تفتتح بها الكتابة في المصحف خطا ، و تفتتح بها الصلوات " .
تفسير القرطبي ، ج 1 ، ص 172  
2- أم القرآن : لكونها أصلا ومنشأ له، إما لمبدأيتها له، وإما لاشتمالها على ما فيه من الثناء على الله عز وجل، والتعبد بأمره  ونهيه، وبيان وعده ووعيده، أو على جملة معانيه من الحكم النظرية، والأحكام العملية التي هي سلوك الصراط المستقيم  والاطلاع على معارج السعداء ، ومنازل الأشقياء . ويعزز ذلك قوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا صلاة لمن يقرأ بأم القرآن ) . " لتسمية العرب كل جامع أمرا ـ أومقدِّمٍ  لأمر إذا كانت له توابع تتبعه ، هو لها إمام جامع ـ " أمًّا ". فتقول للجلدة التي تجمع الدُّماغ : أم الرأس . و تسمي لواء الجيش و رايتهم التي يجتمعون تحتها للجيش أمًّا ... وقد قيل : إن مكة سميت أمَّ القرى لتقدمها أمام جميعها ، و جَمْعِها ما سواها . وقيل إنما سميت بذلك ،  لأن الأرض دحيت منها فصارت لجميعها أمّاً "  
تفسير الطبري ، ج 1 ، ص 108/109 .
وسورة الفاتحة هي كالأم لباقي سور القرآن الكريم لاشتمالها على المعاني التي في القرآن الكريم : 
*أ.	الثناء .
*ب.	الربوبية .
*ج.	الألوهية .
*د.	الهداية . 
*ه.	الثبات على الإيمان .
*و.	 قصص المم العابرة . 
*ز.	المصير والمآل . 
ويعلل الإمام القرطبي ( ت 671هـ )  تسميتها بأم القرآن بقوله : " في الفاتحة من الصفات ما ليس لغيرها، ومن شرفها أن الله سبحانه قسمها بينه وبين عبده ، ولا تصح القربة إلا بها ، ولا يلحق عمل بثوابها ، وبهذا المعنى صارت أم القرآن العظيم ، كما صارت ( قل هو الله أحد ) تعدل ثلث القرآن ، إذ القرآن : توحيد ، وأحكام و وعظ ... و الفاتحة تضمنت التوحيد ، و العبادة ، والوعظ ، و التذكير ، و لا يستبعد ذلك في قدرة الله تعالى " .
الجامع لأحكام القرآن للقرطبي ، ج 1 ، ص 171  .
3-	 أم الكتاب : وسميت بأم الكتاب لأنه يبدأ بقراءتها في الصلاة ، و لجمعها ما سواها من آي و سور الذكر الحكيم ، ومن ثم فهي لها كالأم . وذكر القرطبي ( ت 671 هـ ) اختلاف العلماء في جواز إطلاق هذه التسمية على السورة الكريمة ، فجوزه الجمهور ، و كرهه مالك ( ت179 هـ ) و الحسن ( ت 221هـ ) و ابن ســـــيرين ( ت 110هـ ) " تفسير القرطبي 1/172 " . و الواقع أن هذا الاعتراض على التسمية من قبل هؤلاء العلماء الأعلام رغم وجاهته ، فإننا نجد أدلة الجمهور أقوى ، فالكتاب اسم من أسماء القرآن الكريم : ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ الْكِتَابَ وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ عِوَجَا ) " سورة الكهف، الآية 1 ". كما يشهد له الحديث النبوي الشريف : ( الحمد لله أم القرآن و أم الكتاب و السبع المثاني ) " أخرجه الترمذي(ت 297 هـ )  في سننه " .
	4- السبع المثاني :  لأنها سبع آيات ، وتثنى ( تتكرر تلاوتها ) في الصلاة ، فتقرأ في كل ركعة ، أو لتكرار نزولها .
	ومما أثـر عن الإمام علي رضـي ( ت40 هـ ) ـ الله عنه  ـ أنه سـئل عن السـبع المثاني فقال : 
" (الحمد لله رب العالمين ) فقيل له : إنما هي ست آيات ، فقال : ( بسم الله الرحمان الرحيـم)  آية " .
	وأخرج الإمام أحمد ( ت 241هـ ) عن أبي هريرة ( ت 59هـ ) عن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ : ( هي أم القرآن  وهي السبع المثاني وهي القرآن العظيم ) .
وأخرج الإمام ابن جرير ( ت 310 هـ ) عن أبي هريرة ( ت 59هـ ) عن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم  ـ قال : ( هي أم القرآن ، وهي فاتحة الكتاب ، وهي السبع المثاني ) .
	5- سورة الشفاء والشافية لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( هي الشفاء من كل داء ) " أخرجه الدارمي ( ت 255 هـ ) في سننه ، و البيهقي ( ت 458هـ ) في شعب الإيمان " .
	6- الأساس : فإنها أساس القرآن ، قال ابن عباس (ت 68هـ) ـ رضــي الله عنه ـ : " لكل شيء أساس ... وأساس الكتب القرآن ، و أساس الفاتحة ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ) ،  إذا اعتللت أو اشتكيت فعليك بالأساس تُشفى " " تفسير القرطبي 1/174 "  .
	7- الوافية : كان سفيان بن عيينة ( ت 198هـ ) يسمي فاتحة الكتاب : لأنها تشكل وحدة متكاملة ، غير قابلة للتبعيض ، و لا الاختزال ، و لا يجزئ أن تقرأ نصفها في ركعة ، ونصفها الآخر في ركعة ثانية ، خلافا لباقي سور القرآن الكريم " تفسير القرطبي 1/175 " .
	8- الكافية : عن عفيف بن سالم ( ت بعد 180هـ ) قال : سألت عبد الله بن يحــيى ( الطبقة السابعة، من كبار أتباع التابعين ) عن القراءة خلف الإمام ، فقال : عن الكافية تسأل ؟ قلت وما الكافية ؟ قال : الفاتحة، أما علمت أنها تكفي عن سواها ، ولا يكفي سواها عنها " القرطبي 1/175 "، و يشهد لذلك حديث رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه و سلم ـ : ( أم القرآن عوض من غيرها ، و ليس غيرها منها عوضا ) " أخرجه الدرقطني ( ت 385هـ ) في سننه 1/322 " .
	9- الصلاة : وقد سميت بذلك للحديث القدسي الوارد في فضلها ، روى مسلم بن الحجاج ( ت 261 هـ ) عن أبي هريرة ( ت 59هـ ) قال : سمعت رسول الله يقول : قال الله تعالى : ( قسمت الصلاة بيني وبين عبدي قسمين ولعبدي ما سأل ، فإذا قال العبد : ( الحمد لله رب العالمين ) قال الله تعالى : حمدني عبدي ، و إذا قال العبد : ( الرحمن الرحيم ) قال الله تعالى : أثنى علي عبدي ، و إذا قال العبد : مالك يوم الدين ) قال : مجدني عبدي ، و قال مرة : فوض إلي عبدي . و إذا قال : ( إياك نعبد و إياك نستعين ) قال : هخذا بيني و بين عبدي نصفين ، ولعبدي ما سأل . فإذا قال : ( إهدنا الصراط المستقيم ... ) قال : هذا لعبدي و لعبدي ما سأل ) " أخرجه مسلم ( ت 261 هـ ) في صحيحه ، و الإمام أحمد ( ت 241 هـ )في مسنده ". ولأن الصلاة لا تصح إلا بقراءتها كما سنبين ـ إن شاء الله تعالى ـ عند الحديث عن أحكام السورة الكريمة . 
	10- سورة الحمد : لأن فيها ذكر الحمد ، فالحمد عنوانها ولذلك صار علما عليها كما هو الشأن بالنسبة لكثير من سور الذكر الحكيم ، كسورة الأعراف ، و الأنفال و التوبة ، و الضحى و العصر و غيرها كثير " القرطبي 1/ 172 ".
	11- القرآن العظيم : للحديث النبوي الشريف الذي رواه البخاري ( ت 256هـ ) في صحيحه ،كتاب فضائل القرآن ، باب فاتحة الكتاب ، ج 2، ص 103 ، دار الفكر ، والإمام أحمد ( ت 241هـ )  في مسنده : ( الحمد لله رب العالمين هي السبع المثاني ، والقرآن العظيم الذي أوتيته ) .
	وعلل القرطبي ( ت 671 هـ ) هذه التسمية بقوله : " سميت بالقرآن العظيم بتضمنها جميع علوم القرآن وذلك أنها  تشتمل على الثناء على الله عز وجل بأوصاف كماله وجلاله ، وعلى الأمر بالعبادات والإخلاص  فيها ، والاعتراف بالعجز عن القيام بشيء منها إلا بإعانته ، وعلى الابتهال إليه في الهداية إلى الصراط المستقيم  ، وكفاية أحوال الناكثين ، وعلى بيانه عاقبة الجاحــدين " القرطبي ج 1 ، ص 173/174 ". 
	12- الرقـيـة : السورة بأجمعها رقية ، فهي فاتحة القرآن الكريم ، ومتضمنة لجميع علومه ، وقد دل الحديث النبوي الشريف على ذلك ، وعززه القرآن الكريم ( وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلا يَزِيدُ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا خَسَاراً ) (الإسراء:82)  .
	13- الكـنـز :  لقوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم حاكيا عن الله عز وجل : ( فاتحة الكتاب كنز من كنوز عرشي ) " أخرجه البيهقي ( ت 458 هـ ) في شعب الإيمان ، ج 2 ، ص 448، دار الكتب العلمية " .

ثانيا : فضائل سورة الفاتحة :	ورد في فضل سورة الفاتحة  أحاديث  متعددة  ، مما يدل  على عظم شأنها ، وقد اقتصرنا على ثلاثة أحاديث توخيا للاختصار ، وهي : 
	1- روى الإمام  مسلم ( ت 261 هـ ) في صحيحه عن ابن عباس ( ت 68 هـ ) أنه قال : ( بينما جبريل قاعد مع النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ سمع نقيضا من فوقه ، فرفع رأسه فقال : هذا باب من السماء فتح اليوم لم يفتح قط إلا اليوم ، فنزل منه  ملك ، فقال : هذا الملك ملك نزل إلى الأرض لم ينزل قط إلا اليوم ، فسلم وقال : أبشر بنورين قد أوتيتهمالم يؤتهما نبي قبلك : فاتحة الكتاب ، وخواتيم البقرة ، لن تقرأ بحرف منهما إلا أعطيته ) " صحيح مسلم ، باب فضل الفتاحة و خواتيم سورة البقرة " صحيح مسلم ، باب فضل الفاتحة و خواتيم سورة البقرة ، ج 2 ، ص 458 ، رقم الحديث 247 ، دار الشعب ، مصر " .
	2-  عن أبي سعيد ابن المعلى ( ت  73 هـ ) قال : كنت أصلي فدعاني النبي ـ صلى الله  عليه وسلم ـ فلم أجبه ، قلت يارسول الله : إني كنت أصلي . قال : ألم يقل الله : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا استجيبوا لله وللرسول إذا دعاكم ) سورة الأنفال ، الآية 24 " ثم قال :  ألا أعلمك أعظم سورة في القرآن قبل أن أخرج من المسجد ؟ . فأخذ بيدي ، فلما أردنا أن نخرج قلت : يا رسول الله إنك قلت ألا أعلمك أعظم سورة من القرآن .  قال : ( الحمد لله رب العالمين ) هي السبع المثاني  والقرآن العظيم الذي أوتيته.أخرجه البخاري ( ت 256 هـ ) في صحيحه كتاب فضائل القرآن ، باب فاتحة الكتاب ، ج 2 ، ص 103، و الإمام أحمد ( ت 241 هـ )  في مسنده . 
	3- عن عبادة بن الصامت ( ت 34 هـ )  ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال : قال رســول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ : ( لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب ) " أخرجه البخاري في صحيحه ، كتاب كتاب الصلاة ، باب وجوب القراءة ، ج 1 ، ص 184 " . 
4-	عن أبي هريرة ( ت 59 هـ ) ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال : قال النبي ـ صلى الله عليه و سلم ـ : ( و الذي نفسي بيده ما أنزلت في التوراة، ولا في الإنجيل، و لا في الزبور ، و لا في الفرقان مثلها،  وإنها سبع من المثاني، و القرآن العظيم الذي أعطيته ) " أخرجه التـــــرمذي ( ت 279 هـ ) في سننه ، كتاب فضائل القرآن ، باب  ما جاء في فضل الفاتحة ، ج 5 ، ص 155/156 ، طبعة الحلبي بمصر" .

ثالثا : نزول الفاتحة	اختلف العلماء في نزولها ، ذهب أكثر العلماء إلى أنها نزلت بمكة ، ومن ثم فهي مكية ، وذهب مجاهد ( ت 104هـ ) إلى أنها نزلت بالمدينة ومن ثم فهي مدنية ، وقيل إنها نزلت مرتين ، مرة بمكة حين فرضت الصلوات الخمس ، ومرة بالمدينة حين حولت القبلة . والقول بمكيتها أصح الأقوال قاله البغوي ( ت 510هـ ) " إنها مكية لأن الله تعالى منَّ على الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه و سلم ـ بقوله : ( وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَاكَ سَبْعاً مِنَ الْمَثَانِي وَالْقُرْآنَ الْعَظِيمَ ) (الحجر:87) ، والمراد منها : فاتحة الكتاب . و سورة الحِجْرِ مكية ، فلم يكن يمنّ عليه بها قبل نزولها " معالم التنـزيل للبغوي 1/37 " ، ورجحه البيضاوي ( ت 685 هـ ) " تفسير البيضاوي 1/ 5 ، وحاشية شـيخ زادة ( ت 951 هـ ) على البيضاوي 1/13 ". 
	وما يظهر لي من الاختلاف الوارد في نزولها أنها حيرت المسلمين وأذهلتهم ، فهي لا تخضع للمقاييس المميزة للقرآن المكي عن القرآن المدني ، من حيث التاريخ والمكان والمضمون . فسورة الفاتحة واكبت مسار الرسالة المحمدية من البعثة إلى الهجرة ، وكذلك القرآن الكريم واكب الدعوة، وتطور المجتمع الإسلامي . كما أن الفاتحة حاملة لمعاني الذكر الحكيم ، ومتضمنة لأهدافه ومقاصده، فأصبح من الصعب تحديد تاريخ ومكان نزولها بدقة . 

رابعا : عدد آياتها	ذكر القرطبي ( ت 671 هـ )  إجماع الأمة على أن سورة الفاتحة من القرآن الكريم ، وأن عدد آياتها سبع ، محتجا بقوله تعالى : ( وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَاكَ سَبْعاً مِنَ الْمَثَانِي وَالْقُرْآنَ الْعَظِيمَ ) (الحجر:87) ،كما أن الحديث النبوي الشريف : ( قسمت الصلاة ) يؤكد ذلك " تفسير القرطبي 1/17 ".

خامسا: مقاصد ومعاني سورة الفاتحة	غريب هو القرآن الكريم ، من حيث أتيته بهرك ، وكلما أمعنت وتمعنت تفتقت أكمامه، وفاض معينه ، وملأ عقلك ، وكفى وجدانك ، وغمرتك روحانيته .
	الكثير من المعاني ، والأحكام العقدية والعملية ، والتوجيهات ، والمقاصد  والأهداف، وإلمام شامل بطبائع الخلق ، وتلبية لرغبات الجسد ، واستجابة لمتطلبات الروح ، كل هذا يأتيك في نسق بديع ، وتركيب قويم ، جلال وجمال ،  غير ما نألفه في كتابات البشر . 
	تأتي سورة الفاتحة نموذجا جليا على ما ذهبنا إليه ، فقد حوت الحياة في آيات محدودة ، وجمل معدودة ، لو أدرت التفصيل لوجدتها في كل ما تلاها من سور القرآن الكريم ، وفي سنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وسيرته العطرة .
	ولعل ذلك من أسرار جعل الصلاة لا تتم إلا بقراءة الفاتحة ، ليقرأها المصلي سبع عشرة مرة في اليوم والليلة ، متذكرا بها ما بسط في القرآن الكريم ، ومتأسيا بالــرسول ـ صلى الله  عليه وسلم ـ الذي كان قرآنا يمشي على الأرض ، فهو قد أحال تعاليم السماء إلى واقع عملي ، فأقام بذلك  الحجة على أن مقصد الدين ربط الإنسان بربه و بذلك تنشأ علاقة ثلاثية الأبعاد : علاقة الإنسان بربه و هي علاقة عبودية ، و علاقة الإنسان بالكون و هي علاقة تسخير ، و علاقة الإنسان بأخيه الإنسان و هي علاقة أخوة و تعاون و تآزر . وهذا هو ما يحقق سعادة الإنسان في الدنيا والآخرة . 
كما أن هذه الصلاة التي لا تكمل إلا بتلاوة الفاتحة تحمل الإنسان على الالتزام بالأوامر ، والانتهاء عن النواهي ، والإخلاص في العبادة بمفهومها الشامل ، تعبيدا للحياة كل الحياة لرب الحياة .
	إن سورة الفاتحة بصنيعها هذا شأنها شأن القرآن الكريم ، والسنة النبوية الشريفة تعمل على تشكيل التفكير الاستراتيجي ، المنطق من منظومة أسها العقيدة ، وصلبها الأحكام العملية، ونتاجها السلوك والأخلاق. إنها إعلان عن ميلاد الإنسان المتحرر من جميع مظاهر العبودية ، ليكون عبدا خالصا لله تعالى، الإنسان العدل ، الذي لا يظلم ولا يقبل الظلم، مفتاح للخيرات ومغلاق للسوء والفحشاء ، حرب على الطغاة والظلمة ، سند للمستضعفين ودعم للمقهورين . 
	إنسان ينطلق من نية صحيحة ، مجدد لهذه النية ، مما يعوده على التفكر والتدبر في كل أمر قبل الشروع في تنفيذه، لا يؤمن بالتلقائية والفوضى : ( إِنَّا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَاهُ بِقَدَرٍ ) (القمر:49) . بل يلبس لكل أمر لبوسه بعد الاستخارة والاستشارة، يأخذ بالأسباب المناسبة والكافية، معتمدا منهج التدرج المؤسس على الأهداف والمقاصد ، لأنه لا يؤمن بمنطق الطفرة، المفضي إلى نتائج عكسية ، كما تثبت ذلك تجارب الحياة العملية .
	إنسان عماده في كل أعماله الإخلاص الذي هو سبيل الجودة والإتقان والوفرة، وهي شروط التنمية المستديمة ، التي تفضي إلى تحقيق الرفاهية ، المحققة للكرامة التي ارتضاها الله تعالى لعباده . 
	إنسان العزم والتوكل ، إذا عزم على التنفيذ توكل على الله تعالى ، وفي ذلك تحديد للمسؤوليات ، فالإنسان مسؤول على الأخذ بالأسباب ، أما النتائج فإنه يعلقها على الله تعالى .  ومن ثم فإن الدعم الذي يقدمه التوكل للإنسان لا حدود له ، إذ إنه يشجع الإنسان على المضي في العمل ، متى أخذ بالأسباب الكافية والمناسبة ، دون تخوف من النتائج  والعواقب لأنه يعلم أنه مجازى على العمل ، وغير مسئول عن النتائج . فإذا جاءت النتائج  إيجابية حمد الله على التوفيق، وشكر النعمة بتعميمها على الخلق باعتبارهم عيال الله ، وإذا جاءت النتائج سلبية علم أنه ابتلاء أوعقاب، فعمل على مراجعة أعماله ، من حيث الإعداد والأخذ بالأسباب ، وراجع سلوكاته كلها. 
	إنه إنسان يأخذ بمبدأ التقييم والتقويم  : 
( حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا )
مأثور عن  عَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ 
سنن الترمذي ج8 ، ص 499 .
وذلك للوقوف على الايجابيات والعمل على تقويتها ، والسلبيات والعمل على تلافيها ، والبحث عن البديل الأكفى .
	إنه إنسان يؤمن بالقضاء والقدر ، وأن الخير فيما اختاره الله ، وأن المؤمن مصاب ، وأن الإنسان لو اطلع على الغيب لاختار الواقع ، وأن ( لِكُلِّ أَجَلٍ كِتَابٌ ) (الرعد: من الآية38) . إنها عناصر دعم نفسي مهمة جدا في حالة الفشل وعدم إدراك الهدف، حتى لا يتحول هذا الفشل إلى إحباط وانكسار ، وفقدان ثقة في النفس ، مما يكون له عواقب مدمرة على الفرد والجماعة .
	إن هذه العناصر المدعمة لا ينبغي أن تتحول إلى تبرير الفشل ، والانتقال إلى التواكل ، حيث يسقط الأخذ بالأسباب ، وينزع الإنسان إلى التكاسل ، وهو من أبرز علامات الانحطاط الحضاري ، ومن أهم أسباب انكسار المسلمين اليوم ، وذهاب شوكتهم . أو إلى نقل الفاعلية من الإنسان الحي إلى الإنسان الميت ، كالتعلق بالأولياء والصالحين ، و الاعتقاد أن بيدهم مقاليد الكون يصرفونها وفق إرادتهم ، لما لهم من مكانة خاصة عند الله . فسورة الفاتحة تبين أن التوكل يتعين أن يكون على الله ، و أن الاستعانة لا تستمد إلا منه سبحانه ، ثقة في علمه و قدرته . فلا واسطة بين الحق و الخلق إلا العمل الصالح كما بين ابن تيمية ( ت 728 هـ ) ـ رحمه الله ـ في رسالته الشهيرة الواسطة بين الحق و الخلق .
إن سورة الفاتحة تضمنت مقاصد القرآن الثلاث على وجه الإجمال ، وهي :
	1- إقرار العقيدة : حيث عملت سورة الفاتحة على إقرار مبدأ التوحيد ، فالله تعالى متفرد بالخلق ، ومتفرد بالرعاية لكافة مخلوقاته، فهو سبحانه المتكفل بالرزق، ومن ثم وجب عقلا وشرعا أن يكون متفردا بالعبادة ، وبذلك جمعت السورة بين توحيد الربوبية وتوحيد العبودية ، كما تضمنت   الإشارة إلى أحد أركان الإيمان ألا وهو البعث والنشور .
	2-إقرار التكاليف : من ضمن المقاصد التي ركزت عليها سورة الفاتحة إقرار العبودية لله تعالى ، والعبادة هنا وردت مطلقة ـ بمعناها العام ـ الذي يفيد كل أمر يصدر عن الله تعالى بالفعل أو الترك سواء تعلق الأمر بالعبادات أم المعاملات ،فإذا أقامه العبد فقد أقام العبادة لله .
	إن العبادة بهذا المفهوم الشمولي تفيد تعبيد الحياة كل الحياة لله رب العالمين ، وذلك تحقيقا لمبدأ الاستخلاف حيث يسعى الإنسان إلى عمارة الأرض وابتغاء وجه الله .
	3- إقرار مبدأ المسؤولية : إن هذه السورة الكريمة تبين أن الحياة تقوم على مبدأ المسؤولية ، فالإنسان حر في تصرفاته ، ولكنه مسؤول مسؤولية مزدوجة أمام الخالق والخلق .
	أما المعاني التي تضمنتها سورة الفاتحة فهي كثيرة ، منها ما هو مصرح به ، ومنها ما هو ضمني، أو يستفاد من دلالة السياق، أو عن طريق مفهوم المخالفة، أو غيرها من عوامل  استخراج المعنى ، لذلك فإنه يصعب علينا تحديد معانيها على وجه الاستقصاء ، ومن ثم فإنني سأحاول الوقوف على أبرز المعاني التي تضمنتها هذه السورة الكريمة ، والتي يمكننا إجمالها في ما يلي.
1-	توحيد الربوبية.
2-	توحيد العبودية .
3-	الثناء على الله تعالى .
4-	الهداية .
5-	الثبات على الإيمان .
6-	قصص الأمم السابقة .
7-	المصير والمآل .
8-	إثبات النبوة .
9-	المسؤولية والجزاء . 
10-	الآداب والسلوك ( سيرة الصالحين) .
11-	الاعتصام بالله ، وإخلاص الدين له .
وبالله التوفيق . 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .

----------


## أم حكيم

((غريب هو القرآن الكريم ، من حيث أتيته بهرك ، وكلما أمعنت وتمعنت تفتقت أكمامه، وفاض معينه ، وملأ عقلك ، وكفى وجدانك ، وغمرتك روحانيته .))

----------


## أبو عبد الله إبراهيم

*بارك الله فيكم 
تدبر وتفسير سورة الفاتحة الشيخ جمال القرش

الحلقة الأولى ـ تفسير سورة الفاتحة ـ 


حلقة الثانية ـ فوائد من سورة الفاتحة  


الحلقة الثالثة ـ فوائد من سورة الفاتحة


الحلقة الرابعة ـ لطائف سورة الفاتحة


الحلقة الخامسة ـ لطائف سورة الفاتحة   


الحلقة السادسة ـ لطائف سورة الفاتحة   


الحلقة السابعة فوائد من سورة الفاتحة 


*

----------

